# Poll: Do you shop at Presto Music?



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I am on the site daily, I was wondering if others also are?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I am aware of the site, but don't visit it. Looking at it now, it does look like a great resource, especially as its contributors seem to aggregate content from other sources, such as Gramophone. I'll have to bookmark it.

A more pertinent question (for me) is: Have you ever bought one of the Presto CD reproductions? Are they any good? How do they compare to those from Arkiv Musik?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

No, I have never shopped at PrestoClassical. I know there are people here in the US who order from Presto and MDT regularly, but I figure that it would easier to shop from stores that ship from within the US. That said, Presto does seem cheaper than the equivalent type stores in the US (ArkivMusic and HBDirect being the two most obvious choices). I generally order from Amazon or Barnes & Noble anyway as I'm less worried about problems with them. I've had problems before ordering CDs from small online shops so I'd rather stick to the major players.

We have a local classical CD shop in town and their prices aren't bad (their single CDs are basically the same price as Amazon, but their boxsets are a little more expensive). The people at the shop will scour the Internet to find CDs they don't have in stock. It's a great way to browse and buy CDs. That's my #1 option for buying classical CDs, but I do order online occasionally. I realize that most people aren't as fortunate to have a local classical CD shop though.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Taplow said:


> I am aware of the site, but don't visit it. Looking at it now, it does look like a great resource, especially as its contributors seem to aggregate content from other sources, such as Gramophone. I'll have to bookmark it.
> 
> A more pertinent question (for me) is: Have you ever bought one of the Presto CD reproductions? Are they any good? How do they compare to those from Arkiv Musik?


I cannot speak to their CD reproductions but dealing with them is first class, always. I would not hesitate to purchase anything from them.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I am afraid I did not vote in the poll, since no option suits me. I never visit it, but not because I have not heard of it, dislike it, or have no interest. Quite the contrary. But I'm going to change my habits. Ask me again in a few weeks and I might give you a different answer.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Taplow said:


> I am afraid I did not vote in the poll, since no option suits me. I never visit it, but not because I have not heard of it, dislike it, or have no interest. Quite the contrary. But I'm going to change my habits. Ask me again in a few weeks and I might give you a different answer.


This would be our answer.

*Never,* I don't like it/ never heard of it/ have no interest.

"don't like it/ never heard of it/ have no interest" are only *possible* reasons for NEVER.



It's hard to get the wording and meaning perfect, even professional pollster struggle with that. Sorry.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I just now realized that the thread title and the poll questions are different. While I have not purchased anything from Presto, I do occasionally visit their website. They do have better information about recordings than most other websites.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I just now realized that the thread title and the poll questions are different.


A common malady in these parts of late.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I acquire all my cd's from ArkivMusic. For me, it's the most user-friendly sales site I know.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I acquire all my cd's from ArkivMusic. For me, it's the most user-friendly sales site I know.


Have you purchased their reproduction CDs? If so, how are they?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Have you purchased their reproduction CDs? If so, how are they?


I've got about 100 of them; sound fine to me and not one has degraded so far.


----------



## Grunfeld (Feb 15, 2018)

I often find myself navigating their shop and purchasing a couple of albums or so every month. 

It's a brilliant site. Can't speak for their CDs, as I've never ordered them - but they surely have the best selection of high-quality downloadable content around.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Poll: Do you visit Presto Music often?
Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.

 Everyday.
 Every other day.
 Twice a week.
 Once a week.
 2-3 times a months.
 Once a month.
 Sometimes but there are so many better sites.
 Never, I don't like it/ never heard of it/ have no interest.



I visit PrestoUK if AmazonUS does not list a particular recording. If I discover a composer or a singer that I really love I will always go to PrestoUK to search after I search AmazonUS because Presto usually carries so many more performances. Also If I cannot find a score on Amazon or IMSLP I will search PrestoClassical SheetMusic--I bought a score from Presto Sheet Music of a work that was published in the US but the publisher said it was out-of-print (I spoke to them on the phone!)!

In addition to the above I do browse once or twice a month, but I only purchase a few times a year. I prefer to purchase from the US, so that artists and record companies will continue to perform and sell their releases right here in the US.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Everyday, for new releases and they are up to date, for shopping, I use more often JPC. just €2.49 shipping and every four weeks free shipping.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

I go to Presto Music a lot now for CDs that Amazon does not have or is overpriced. So I check a couple times a week.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Friday is new release day - I've made a habit this year of checking Presto each week. It's almost, but not quite, my only source of downloads these days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2021)

Slate of options admits no response from me. Apparently if I visit less than once a month it must be because "there are so many better sites." What if it I consider it a very good site, but I don't shop for music very often? A fair fraction of the music I purchase consists of downloads from Prestomusic (or eClassical). Otherwise it is generally a used copy on Amazon marketplace.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted every other day. Presto is my most visited non-porn site.

It's not just the very wide selection of music they have, there is also excellent background information too. For example, they list all the Radio 3 Building a Library recommendations. The site is very easy to navigate with a good search facility.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

eljr said:


> I am on the site daily, I was wondering if others also are?


I do not buy as much music as I used to, but Presto is often my starting place. Most of my purchases during the past year have been Presto downloads. Pricing is all over the place, but there are bargains to be had, even on albums where the physical product is OOP. Most recently for me, the Festetics Haydn set.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have done before. Presto must be one of the finest music stores *worldwide*.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

When there's a Hi-Res download unavailable on any other site, yes. Otherwise, no. They don't take PayPal (last time I checked), and the international credit card transaction always triggers a fraud warning from my bank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2021)

I mostly buy downloads from them--CDs take too long to reach the US. Once the mail system returns to normal, then I might resume buying CDs from them.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

progmatist said:


> When there's a Hi-Res download unavailable on any other site, yes. Otherwise, no. *They don't take PayPal *(last time I checked), and the international credit card transaction always triggers a fraud warning from my bank.


They do take Pay Pal. In the USA, you need to select United States as the "Delivery Country" and set "Currency" to GB pounds. When you log into Pay Pal, you will see the amount you're being charged in 'pounds' and the price with a small conversion fee in dollars. Works seemlessly.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Joe B said:


> They do take Pay Pal. In the USA, you need to select United States as the "Delivery Country" and set "Currency" to GB pounds. When you log into Pay Pal, you will see the amount you're being charged in 'pounds' and the price with a small conversion fee in dollars. Works seemlessly.


Good to know they now take Paypal. I've made countless other international purchases through Paypal, so I know the drill.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to. With Brexit and the custom fees now involved, it's too expensive compared to other dealers such as JPC. A CD on offer for 10 Euros spiralled into a total price of almost 40 Euros because of fees etc.

I sometimes use their site for listening to samples of interesting recordings I am considering, though.


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

Ach, I spend so much time and money on Presto! I go there for both CDs and downloads, although most of my CDs I get from Amazon DE.

Great service and overall user experience. The few problems I've had have been resolved quickly.

The only gripe I have is that they will only ship big box sets with FedEx, but the upside is that this has saved me from ridiculous purchases like the Bach 333 box.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep. It is my favorite site for digital downloads. I have encountered incomplete tracks on Qobuz several times now so I don't use them anymore. A lot of the time I do buy actual CDs, but if I'm buying digital, I prefer Presto.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't vote, because it's a long time since we've used Presto. But we did some years ago, on moody's recommendation, and got some really nice cds. 
Rest in peace, moody. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have purchased disks from Presto and half dozen or so downloads. I go there a lot to look up music and listen to clips. I like that they often include the total time in the listing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Does Presto have a customer rewards points system of some kind? I couldn't find any. I'm just asking so I know if and when I do purchase from Presto.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've made two bulk purchases from Presto. The first was in September 2018 when I bought about ten CDs, and the second a year later when I bought about another ten CDs. I didn't think the shipping costs were too bad when spread over ten CDs. But I doubt I'll make any more purchases. I've run out of space for more CDs and I have Spotify.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Does Presto have a customer rewards points system of some kind? I couldn't find any. I'm just asking so I know if and when I do purchase from Presto.


None that I'm aware of. If there is one, I've been missing out for years.


----------

